# Not long now...



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

until my first fund raising fete

I'm so busy with having so many rescue cats and kittens in and now with organising the fete, but i'm sure it will be worth it. 

If anyone is interested in coming these are the details:

16th August starting at 11am
St. Albans Church, Griffiths Drive, Ashmore Park, WV11 2LJ


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

In soooo excited for you! I wish I could come 

I really hope it will be a huge success


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd love to come along, but you're a bit too far for me  

Really hoping it goes well, please let us know how it went


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Best of luck hun, hope it all goes very well :thumbup1:


----------



## JohnLondon (Oct 19, 2013)

Good luck, hope it all goes well


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi CG

If I still lived in Perton I would definitely be coming! Sadly a bit too far from Norfolk...

I'm sure it will go with a swing, look forward to seeing some photos! 

All the best xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Good luck with the fete. I wish I could be there but I won't travel to England until the end of September.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Wish I could come, will Monty the mascot be attending to draw in the crowds haha?


----------



## almost40 (Oct 8, 2012)

Me and Alex will be there selling our wares


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

you know i'd be there if i could , i loveeeeeeee your poster design, very nice xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> you know i'd be there if i could , i loveeeeeeee your poster design, very nice xx


oliviarussian is the person who designed the poster for me It's great isn't it:thumbup:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck with the fete CG, hope it goes really well. In some ways this is where it's a shame that cats aren't comfortable being taken out and about like dogs are - if they were then Monty could have put in an appearance in person!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

cats galore said:


> oliviarussian is the person who designed the poster for me It's great isn't it:thumbup:


I hope it does the trick CG and you get lots of people coming along to support your event, Good luck x


----------

